# How to practice a front filp?



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Well i think i have the right idea in mind to do them. But no one has any learning tips


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Try to find a bump off piste with a lot of powder, where you can try it on safely. 

Can't do it myself, so can't give you any tips on the real move...


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

If you live by any small hills and where there is a decent amount of snow on the ground, get shoveling! Build a little drop in to get enough speed to hit your later developed small jump. Shovel all the snow possible into the landing area and go for it!


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

So i gave it a shoot well two shoots really. The frist one was off a very bad ramp. I just f888ed it all up. I didnt lean back, didnt raise my lead arm, didnt get rotation in time, didnt nose ollie i just didnt do it right. Didnt get hurt tho. The second time i got the lead back, i got the arm up, i got the rotation started, but i didnt get the rotation in time. The nose of the board was on top of the hill before the spin started. I landed on my back and slid down the landing. Ill give her another shoot in a week or so. I know i can do it tho.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

when i first learned fronts, i found the best low consequence place to learn them was off the knuckle of bigger jumps(think steep landings). when you are first doing them, it's gonna look sloppy. if youre coming from a diving background, that may not be your thing, but it will help if you just don't worry about how it looks initially and just spin that thing fast! think of your first few attempts as almost cartwheel-like without actually touching your hands to the ground.

1.) as you approach the knuckle, lean back and put your hands above your head (you will look goofy, but after a few tries you can lose this step...it just helps getting your momentum going forward).

2.) as you reach the transition on the knuckle from the top to where it starts to drop down, lead with your hands and upper body and pop your weight to your nose in somewhat of a nollie fashion


3.) as you leave the ground, tuck up those legs and bring the rest of your body through the motion of flipping forward.

4.) toughest part for me, spotting your landing. remember the first few times you will likely end up a little under-rotated but you can still ride it out off your tail and a hand check the majority of the time regardless.

5.) the more pop you get, the easier it is to land the rotation and spot your landing. so learning on knuckles is low risk and good at first, but after a few tries you realize that if you took it to something slightly larger you can spin slower and spot your landing more easily. take your time with it and you'll get it. as you get better and better, work on focusing more on the nollie itself than the spin and keeping your arms quiet instead of throwing them over your head. then you'll be hitting them with some steez off boxes, up rails, jumps, etc. 

let me know if that helped and i can also put up a video clip of when i was first learning them off knuckles as listed above if you are more of a visual person. edit: just read through your first post again, and i think its important to mention that you should learn spinning before flipping imo. teaches you board control that is very important to inversions, which are generally more difficult. just my opinion, but the reality is there's no right order for learning tricks. if you wanna learn flips, i say go for it.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Good tips! I'll try that when we get some snow. I've seen people do it off rollers with thick snow cover. Cheers...


----------

